# IP Erstellen



## bAsHer (5. Apr. 2008)

Hallo und zwar ich habe die frage. Ich habe schon alles mit der ISPConfig gemacht homepage erstellt usw aber wen ich auf meine ip draufklicke dan kommt keine seite oder muss ich die ip auf einen ortner leiten ? 

Oder muss ich mir noch eine ip machen ( davon hab ich schonmal was gehört )
Ist das kostenlos eine neue ip zu machen ?


----------



## Till (6. Apr. 2008)

Du kannst nur per Domain auf die Websites zugreifen und nicht direkt per IP Adresse, da ISPConfig namebased vhosts verwendet.


----------

